# L'étalon tordu absolu



## Laura1947

Hola a tod@s otra vez!sinceramente, no sé por dónde coger la siguiente frase en francés marcada en negrita, ¿es "el patrón absolutamente idiota o absolutamente torcido"?? el resto es por si os pudiera servir de ayuda, aunque a mí ahí no me ha sevido de mucho!P :

   “C’est dit. Je suis pour elle, et son réseau, l’étalon tordu absolu… le plus étrange, après ça, est qu’elle a l’air de penser que la conversation peut continuer comme si de rien n’était. "

Gracias!


----------



## jprr

Hola :

¿ el chalado absoluto referente ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No está claro si se trata "del arquetipo" o "del semental" - http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=421681

Tampoco si "tordu" es retorcido o chalado - http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=164150

Hace falta más contexto para confirmarlo.


----------



## jprr

Hola Tina :
Creo que "*del arquetipo*"  :


> “Tu sais que, souvent, je me demande sur telle ou telle question ce que tu en penses, ce que tu ferais. Et je sais tout de suite que je dois penser, ou faire exactement le contraire”…


----------



## Athos de Tracia

A falta de más contexto y con el riesgo de un contrasentido:

En la jerga de las carreras de caballo, tordre es sinónimo de ganar y así lo recoge el CNRTL:



> 1867 turfisme _tordre_ « gagner (d'un cheval qui semble fléchir sur ses jambes à la fin de la course, à cause du train rapide qu'il a imposé à ses concurrents) » (_Le Sport_, 27 mars ds PETIOT)


 
Por lo que podría ser, *¿un semental sin rival/ fuera de serie/imbatible/incansable?*


----------



## Laura1947

Mi traducción ha sido esta de aquí abajo:
La segunda frase que está en negrita es mi duda de "l'étalon tordu absolu", la anterior que está marcada es otra duda que explicaré en otro mensaje ya que no se puede hacer dos preguntas en el mismo.. 

Muchísimas gracias 


*** 
  Decidido. Estoy por/soy partidario de ella, y su red, el patrón torcido/idiota, majadero absoluto... lo más extraño/raro, después de esto, es que ella parece que piensa que la conversación puede continuar como si nada/hubiera pasado. 

*Nota de moderación:*
Aunque la traducción sea tuya, los derechos de autor subsiten. No se pueden citar más de 4 frases de una obra y hay que indicar siempre la referencias bibliográficas del mismo.


----------



## Laura1947

Lo siento, no lo sabía.. Para la próxima ya lo sé
Gracias 

________
Nota de moderación:

Las referencias bibliográficas no son para la próxima vez sino para *ésta* (norma 4)

Philippe Sollers, _Femmes_, roman, Gallimard, 1983, Folio n°1620
http://www.philippesollers.net/femmes.html


----------



## Laura1947

De todas formas, alguien me podría decir algún equivalente en español para "l'étalon tordu absolu"¿? a lo mejor: "el patrón absolutamente idiota" o ......?? 
Si alguien me puede ayudar...
Gracias!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Laura

Lo más que puedo hacer es volver a ofrecerte mi propuesta.



Athos de Tracia said:


> A falta de más contexto y con el riesgo de un contrasentido:
> 
> En la jerga de las carreras de caballo, tordre es sinónimo de ganar y así lo recoge el CNRTL:
> 
> Por lo que podría ser, *¿un semental sin rival/ fuera de serie/imbatible/incansable?*


----------



## Pohana

Laura1947 said:


> De todas formas, alguien me podría decir algún equivalente en español para "l'étalon tordu absolu"¿? a lo mejor: "el patrón absolutamente idiota" o ......??
> Si alguien me puede ayudar...
> Gracias!



Bonjour:

  Es evidente la carga sexual del texto, me inclino más bien por un _absoluto/perfecto estúpido/idiota_ _semental_ (chalado es poco usual al menos en América Latina, y estúpido se usa mucho en lugar de tonto), es decir que el sujeto se siente utilizado por la protagonista de la escena como un mero objeto sexual.

  Bizzz

  Pohana


----------



## jprr

Pohana said:


> Es evidente la carga sexual del texto, ...


Lo siento, pero discrepo por completo . La frase anterior dice :


> “Tu sais que, souvent, je me demande sur telle ou telle question ce que tu en penses, ce que tu ferais.* Et je sais tout de suite que je dois penser, ou faire exactement le contraire”*…


S'il est utilisé, c'est comme instrument de mesure, négatif et "tordu", certes, mais comme *une référence*_ (absolue!!!)

Edit : en plus se servir d'un tordu absolu pour le reproduire et le dupliquer ..., éventuellement de manière collective (elle et son réseau!)... En voilà une d'idée tordue _
Enfin.


----------



## word-e

Je rejoins Pohana. Il y a une connotation sexuelle donc "semental" me parait convenir tout à fait. Et "tordu" fait référence à quelqu'un de bizarre un peu fou donc "chalado".
Je traduirais par "un semental chalado acabado".


----------



## Laura1947

Gracias!puede ser un buen eqiuvalente


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir,

Il me semble que la locution *«**étalon absolu»* a une traduction habituelle : *«*el *patrón absoluto* *de referencia**»*. 
S’il y a une allusion sexuelle, que j’ai du mal à voir ici, elle vient sans doute de la résonance en nous de la double acception du terme *«*étalon*»*.
Ici, peut-être qu’en jouant sur la traduction de *« tordu* *»*, on arriverait à rendre l’idée de perversion, morale, celle-là ?

Comme il me semble que pour le personnage, ici, *«* *l’étalon absolu» *est son *«* réseau *»* et que c’est le narrateur qui le trouve *«* *tordu* *»*, je proposerais *«**ese retorcido "**patrón absoluto de referencia**" »*, en employant ainsi les guillemets.

Bien entendu, ce n’est qu’une proposition parmi d’autres.

Bien à vous.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## word-e

Effectivement, "tordu" qualifie "l'étalon absolu" dans sa globalité et non l'étalon. En fait, c'est un étalon absolu tordu "un patrón absoluto retorcido", une référence à ne pas suivre. C'est un contre-sens en quelque sorte qui, comme le souligne jprr, se justifie avec la phrase qui précède. En revanche, je pense que c'est le narrateur qui est qualifié de la sorte et non le réseau.


----------



## Aire_Azul

word-e said:


> C'est un contre-sens en quelque sorte qui, comme le souligne jprr, se justifie avec la phrase qui précède. En revanche, je pense que *c'est le narrateur qui est qualifié de la sorte et non le réseau*.


Oups!

Oui! Tu as raison, Word_e! 

J'ai manqué de précision et je te remercie d'avoir rectifié mon erreur!

*Merci à toi!*​ 
Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## word-e

Il faut dire que tu m'as remise sur le bon chemin! Donc, c'est moi qui te remercie.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Donde dije digo digo Diego... 

Agradezco a *Pohana* que me haya pasado por PM un contexto más amplio de la frase reseñada por *Laura*. Gracias a ello, no me queda ninguna duda de que lo del *étalon tordu absolu* es una pura alusión al sexo. Con lo cual, las propuestas anteriores en ese sentido son las válidas y yo, como no podía ser menos, retiro la mía, totalmente equivocada.

A veces, a las mentes puras y castas, las palabras nos impiden ver el sexo, digo, el texto...  

Gracias, *Pohana*. 
Mis disculpas *Laura*.


----------



## Pohana

Víctor Pérez said:


> Donde dije digo digo Diego...
> 
> A veces, a las mentes puras y castas, las palabras nos impiden ver el sexo, digo, el texto...
> 
> Gracias, *Pohana*.
> Mis disculpas *Laura*.



Bonjour:

  Ja ja ja!!! 

  Merci, Victor!!!!


----------



## Laura1947

Estas disculpado jejeje!!!


----------



## jprr

J'avais un peu laissé tomber cette discussion, interessante, mais qui paraissait mal engagée. 
Un MP de Pohana et le post de Aire~~Azul dans cet autre fil (#5) m'ont fait réféchir, et je crois pouvoir au moins expliquer ce qui me génait.(Merci à toutes les deux).
1) Le côté "sexuel" : Etalon n'est pas utilisé dans le sens de "reproducteur", mais de "fornicateur professionnel" - à temps plein ou pour dire comme le CNTRL ou Littré:





> ,,Homme ardent aux plaisirs de l'amour`` (Littré).


Je ne sais pas si "semental" rend bien cet aspect.
2) Cette impression depuis le début que nous nous faisons balader* par les traits d'esprit (les saillies?) de P.Sollers : le problème n'est pas de traduire _*statiquement*_ "Etalon" comme "référence" _*ou*_ "reproducteur", mais de le traduire _*dans la dynamique du texte*_; de traduire le glissement et la polyphonie entre _*les deux sens*_.(cf fil sur voile/voilée)
Au moment ou l'expression apparaît dans le texte, elle est raccordée à ce qui précède ("c'est dit") où il est question de références. Quelques lignes plus loin, on est dans la thématique sexuelle, et le texte a "bougé", notamment par l'emploi de cette expression.
En espérant que cela fera avancer la question, pour la traduction ... je passe pour cette fois. 

*En 6 lettres "b....r" dans ma VO privée


----------



## word-e

Lo siento amigos....
El contexto más amplio describe un fracaso en la relación por la falta de consideración de la mujer; el narrador se siente infligido por la frivolidad y la actitud vacía y egoista de su "pareja". Esa es la única "perversión" que desprende ese fragmento en su versión más amplia.
Sigo pensando como Josiane que la expresión "l'étalon tordu absolu" viene directamente a raiz del comentario anterior de su pareja que *le confiesa que* *se pasa el tiempo imaginando lo que él haría en su lugar para luego hacer todo lo contrario.* Él observa entonces: "Soy para ella, y su red (o su conjunta), la referencia a no seguir (ese patrón absoluto retorcido).  Por otra parte, no hay ningún comentario sobre las cualidades sexuales del narrador para justificar otra cosa. 
“Tu sais que, souvent, je me demande sur telle ou telle question ce que tu en penses, ce que tu ferais.* Et je sais tout de suite que je dois penser, ou faire exactement le contraire”*…


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

  Al final del parrafo en el cual aparece el término étalon, el narador dice "elle va tout à coup se pencher sur moi, me faire sentir son haleine chargée d’alcool", je sais pas, mais les personnes ne se penchent pas sur quelqu'un d'autre innocemment après un "préambule agressif" (et un peu d'alcool), ou c'est bien possible que mon esprit n'est pas si chaste que celui de Victor...  
D'autre part, au moins chez nous on apelle semental aux hommes très actifs sexuellement (Homme ardent aux plaisirs de l'amour)

À +
Pohana


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola de nuevo, *Laura*:

Mientras nos aclaramos si el semental es galgo o podenco, veo que, dentro de la dualidad típicamente Sollersana, no te hemos dado demasiadas opciones en uno u otro sentido.

La mía (definitiva, ¡palabra!): *el perfecto semental estúpido*.


----------



## Pohana

Víctor Pérez said:


> La mía (definitiva, ¡palabra!): *el perfecto semental estúpido*.



Bonjour:

 Yo le pasé por PM   _"estúpido y perfecto semental_", (se nota que el poco aprecio que me inspira ese tipo de hombres....)

À +
Pohana


----------

